# How long?... CM4DX



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Personally I think those major functions such as camera and whatnot would be a top priority to fix. I realize there is a flashable fix, but what's taking so long? Seems like they are only ironing out some minor bugs, and releasing some small feature here and there.

Anyone got an inside scoop, I love CM7, but this is just kind of annoying.


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

Well our main git repo maintainer who brought us cm7 for the x has been missing for a few weeks now. Until he returns I wouldn't expect to see much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tohsh said:


> Well our main git repo maintainer who brought us cm7 for the x has been missing for a few weeks now. Until he returns I wouldn't expect to see much.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


*EDIT* Nevermind, CVPCS
Who is our maintainer?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

nobody is working on specific fixes for cm4dx except CVPCS
it could be a while before those are fixed and put in the main branch you may want to move on to something else if the community fixes are not to your liking.


----------



## Morphinity (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean it takes like a minute to flash all of the temporary fixes. I don't mind at all - could be much worse.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

There's no blur in it. They are blur apps. The fixes must be built from source.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

exactly the fixes are built from source which takes longer...and fyi everyone...he has been busy...with 4th of july stuff, family stuff, and was the best man ina wedding this week....but he told me like 4 days ago that as soon as the wedding was over hes gonna hit it hard fixing all this...and all the fixes that razor and everyone else came up with will help make it quicker regardless...so we should see some fixes, id say within a week..maybe 2


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> exactly the fixes are built from source which takes longer...and fyi everyone...he has been busy...with 4th of july stuff, family stuff, and was the best man ina wedding this week....but he told me like 4 days ago that as soon as the wedding was over hes gonna hit it hard fixing all this...and all the fixes that razor and everyone else came up with will help make it quicker regardless...so we should see some fixes, id say within a week..maybe 2


Thank you for the update. I was just looking for an update since I don't have the inside scoop like some of you.



dvader said:


> nobody is working on specific fixes for cm4dx except CVPCS
> it could be a while before those are fixed and put in the main branch you may want to move on to something else if the community fixes are not to your liking.


Haha yeah right, I can deal with the fixes. No issue there. No way I'm leaving CM, I've tried other ROMs, these small issues are completely offset by everything else I do have with CM.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Thank you for the update. I was just looking for an update since I don't have the inside scoop like some of you.
> 
> Haha yeah right, I can deal with the fixes. No issue there. No way I'm leaving CM, I've tried other ROMs, these small issues are completely offset by everything else I do have with CM.


Follow him on Twitter, will get you in the loop a tad bit more.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Follow him on Twitter, will get you in the loop a tad bit more.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


He's right
Sent from mi dx


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> exactly the fixes are built from source which takes longer...and fyi everyone...he has been busy...with 4th of july stuff, family stuff, and was the best man ina wedding this week....but he told me like 4 days ago that as soon as the wedding was over hes gonna hit it hard fixing all this...and all the fixes that razor and everyone else came up with will help make it quicker regardless...so we should see some fixes, id say within a week..maybe 2


So its been like over a month since I posted this, is he dead?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

no hes not dead. but he tried very hard to do alot of these fixes from source. and its apparently harder than even porting cm7 to the DX. So fixes all we have until then.


----------

